# 5htp



## virgindelightly (Apr 13, 2010)

When is the best time to take 5HTP? I have taken it a couple times at night because it said it supports sleep cycles. But I didn't realize it was like vitamins...where you didn't start feeling its benefits until after about a week or so. So I've never taken it on the daily...just randomly.
And does it cause constipation? I'm kindof prone.

Also...does it work well with SSRIs? I'm taking a antidepressant.


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*5-htp*

http://www.5htp.com 
*10. What is the best way to take 5-HTP? *
For depression, weight loss, headaches, and fibromyalgia the dosage should be started at 50 mg three times per day. If the response is inadequate after two weeks, increase the dosage to 100 mg three times per day. This recommendation will greatly reduce the mild symptoms of nausea often experienced during the first few weeks of 5-HTP therapy. Using enteric-coated capsules or tablets (pills prepared in a manner so that they will not dissolve in the stomach) significantly reduces the likelihood of nausea. Because 5-HTP does not rely on the same transport vehicle as L-tryptophan, it can also be taken with food. But, if you are taking 5-HTP for weight loss I recommend taking it 20 minutes before meals. 
For insomnia, I recommend 100 to 300 mg thirty to forty-five minutes before retiring. Start with the lower dose for at least three days before increasing dosage.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

If you take a large enough dose it should work straight away, usually takes about an hour to kick in. My advice would be to give 5-HTP a miss and try l-tryptophan, it works quite well for sleep. Your not supposed to take 5HTP with an ssri either btw, not sure about l-tryptophan.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

I was taking 100mg of 5-HTP every night before bed with 50mg of vit B6 (heard that helped) for a few weeks, but never felt any effects. I then took 100mg once in the morning before heading to work and by the time I got there I felt all dizzy and nauseous. Won't be doing that again. 

I guess I could try 50mg, but I don't see how that would all of a sudden start working when the 100mg did nothing.


----------

